# Stabilizing costs?



## DKMD (May 13, 2013)

I processed some really spalted maple this weekend, and I ended up with a bunch of game call, stopper, and pen blank sized pieces. I'm considering getting into stabilizing stuff, and I'm also considering sending some of it out for stabilizing.

I've looked into the costs of various chambers and resin options, and I already have a vacuum pump. I'm curious about the costs of actually stabilizing stuff. I know that resin use varies depending on the density of the wood(the stuff I've got set aside from this weekend is pretty spongy), but I'm wondering about rough costs per blank for the resin. Anybody estimated best case versus worst case scenarios for 3/4x3/4x5" blanks? What about stoppers(1.5x1.5x2.5")? Game call blanks(2x2x6)?


----------



## brown down (May 13, 2013)

spalted wood sucks the juice up like a sponge.. i have never sat down and figured out how many blanks i get out of a gallon, i am selective as to what i stabilize. it really depends on the species, i know this isn't helping but for instance, i got some of kevins rare spalted FBE and it soaks it up like crazy, i stabilized some figured yellow plum crotch and some burl and didn't soak that much up. it really depends on how punky the wood is and what wood it is. $80 for a gallon does go a long way, but spalted wood really eats that stuff up! IMO it would have to be some crazy spalted wood to be worth the cost!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2013)

I'm getting ready to stabilize some blanks for Michael aka bean_counter(finally got them Michael) that I think will add some useful info for you. I have already started the thread in a draft but I'm still wrenching on machinery today. I am going to catalog every step of the process with pictures, pre and post weights, and other considerations so I think it will be a very helpful thread for you. Should be up tomorrow possibly but no later than Wednesday. 

But the short of it is, getting into stabilizing doesn't take a lot of money and it isn't rocket surgery. But there's still enough unknowns in our small scale DIY stabilization frontier that makes it interesting and a challenge in some areas. If you're like me, you lose interest fast without a challenge. The reason I'm not good at anything is because I "master" it too fast to actually become a master.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 13, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I'm getting ready to stabilize some blanks for Michael aka bean_counter(finally got them Michael) that I think will add some useful info for you. I have already started the thread in a draft but I'm still wrenching on machinery today. I am going to catalog every step of the process with pictures, pre and post weights, and other considerations so I think it will be a very helpful thread for you. Should be up tomorrow possibly but no later than Wednesday.
> 
> But the short of it is, getting into stabilizing doesn't take a lot of money and it isn't rocket surgery. But there's still enough unknowns in our small scale DIY stabilization frontier that makes it interesting and a challenge in some areas. If you're like me, you lose interest fast without a challenge. The reason I'm not good at anything is because I "master" it too fast to actually become a master.



hmmmmmm master kevin now that has a ring to it

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## jetcn1 (May 13, 2013)

For duck call size blanks 2x2x6 spalted maple I get between 17 -22 pcs per gallon . I keep pretty good records when I stabilize . That is a average for about the last 60 gallons of resin I used . Hope that helps some . Troy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

